# Trackless Litter Pearls at Shop Rite - $10.00



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

1st. Don't shoot the messenger! I read the threads...ALL the threads, and I know this is a controversial topic.

2nd. If you've been looking for these, Shop Rite has an 8lb bag for $10. (at least the Shop Rite in South Philly does.) Seemed like a good deal, so I thought I'd pass the info along.

It's exactly this: Amazon.com: Crystal Clear Track-Less Litter Pearls Cat Litter: Kitchen & Dining

but cheaper by more than half.

So...yeah, I'm trying them out. It's been a few days and it's right at 65-68% rh, which is right where I want to be. I'm trying them because I was REALLY tired of adding distilled water to my sponge every other day (sometimes every day.)

If they don't work, I will buy HF beads. Seriously, I just thought I try these first.

They are 100% unscented. They do have the blue crystals (along with clear,) but they ARE NOT SCENTED. I researched it, and the consensus is that the blue crystals are exactly the same as the white crystals, and are only "blue" for marketing purposes.

Yeah, I know they're generally intended to be for cat piss. But according to the back of the bag they absorb moisture quickly, then release it slowly back into the air.

If they work, YAY! If not, HF beads. I know they're not HF beads, but for me, they might serve the same purpose. Only time will tell.

FWIW, I have about 4 ounces divided between two small bathroom cups (I'll find a better containment package later.) I added about 50% of that volume in DW, so about 75% of the crystals are clear. (they are milky-white when not hydrated.) 3 days so far, rh seems pretty stable.

So anyway, if anyone was wondering where to get the stuff cheap (or wanted to experiment with them) check your local Shop Rite.

...and now, I duck.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I am a hardcore bead guy. I have both HF and ConservaGel but have still been wanting to try kitty litter just to see how it compares. Let us know, as time passes, your results.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

BigKev77 said:


> I am a hardcore bead guy. I have both HF and ConservaGel but have still been wanting to try kitty litter just to see how it compares. Let us know, as time passes, your results.


I'll keep you updated, good or bad. From what I've read of other peoples experience, the main difference is the volume of media needed vs. beads (beads seem to be more efficient perhaps.) Right now, 3-4 oz. of the stuff seems to be doing the trick in a 50-75 ct. humidor. I was thinking an empty cigar tube of a larger ring gauge & a bunch of holes drilled in it could be a space saving permanent addition...or maybe replacing the sponge in the enclosure that came with my humi (it's magnetized to the top.)

If you want to try it, I can send you some, I have more than I'll ever need. I gave Dan (dpcoz) a sandwich baggie full last night to experiment with. (he's using the gel currently, I believe, with ho-hum results, so he wanted to try something new.)


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

russ812 said:


> They are 100% unscented. They do have the blue crystals (along with clear,) but they ARE NOT SCENTED. I researched it, and the consensus is that the blue crystals are exactly the same as the white crystals, and are only "blue" for marketing purposes.


Try this.... pour some out into a small container. Smell them dry. No scent, right? Now spray them down with DW and smell them again. There's a scent.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

marked said:


> Try this.... pour some out into a small container. Smell them dry. No scent, right? Now spray them down with DW and smell them again. There's a scent.


They're pretty hydrated in my humi (in 2 small containers) and I swear I can't smell anything. I am really trying, and believe me I don't want anything in there that will mess with my sticks, but I can't detect a smell.

Are you sure it's the same brand you smelled? (I'm going to go smell it again though because now I'm concerned, haha.)

EDIT: I just took out one of the two little cups and inhaled so deep I'm surprised none got lodged in my nose. All I can smell is cedar and cigars...which makes sense, if they work the way they're supposed to for their intended purpose. If there is any secondary scent there I swear can't detect it.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

The kind I have is Exquisicat, so perhaps there is a difference. 

The scent I smelled on it is what I would call a "non-scent." It's like the neutral air fresheners that aren't supposed to have an odor, but it's like the "non-odor" is the odor, if that makes any kind of sense.


Try pouring out a small cup of fresh stuff that hasn't been in your humi and absorbed any odors yet.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

marked said:


> The kind I have is Exquisicat, so perhaps there is a difference.
> 
> The scent I smelled on it is what I would call a "non-scent." It's like the neutral air fresheners that aren't supposed to have an odor, but it's like the "non-odor" is the odor, if that makes any kind of sense.
> 
> Try pouring out a small cup of fresh stuff that hasn't been in your humi and absorbed any odors yet.


I know what you mean - like the Oust air freshener spray that is supposedly "unscented" but of course isn't.

...but still, I can't smell anything from it that some cedar & stogie aroma. Maybe my nose just isn't sensitive enough. I'll try what you suggested, wetting some down that hasn't been in the humi.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

This Summers Outside RH has been really high
in the North East
I figured it was time to try it (petco/Exquisicat).
Added it to the beads in my coolers.
62% on the button.
Now I DO believe that if I added the same amount of beads
it would do the same thing,,,,,But 4 lbs of KL was
cheap, and it seamed to absorb the Higher rh rather quickly.
Just an observation..........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Been using them for years, they work great! I was a bead user and a non freezer of cigars. Would not budge come hell of high water. Met a BOTL with over 6,000 cigars he uses kitty litter. All of a sudden it made sense. I got beetles once been freezing ever since just made sense. Better late than never!opcorn:


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Now I just have to keep the cat out of the humi and I'll be all set. 

If anyone wants some, just let me know and I'll send you a sandwich bag of it. Just in case anyone wants to try it out...or poop in it, whatever.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I'm all for trying new things, but be careful with the blue crystals. They put (or at least used to put) Cobalt Chloride in them as color indicator (turns blue to pink when hydrated). Cobalt Chloride is a known carcinogen (as is smoking... I know.  ). When I tried kitty litter, I pulled them out. Now, I'd just buy straight silica gel without the indicator.

Just putting the cautionary advice out there. I don't think it'll kill you, but at least you know.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

russ812 said:


> Now I just have to keep the cat out of the humi and I'll be all set.
> 
> If anyone wants some, just let me know and I'll send you a sandwich bag of it. Just in case anyone wants to try it out...or poop in it, whatever.


Ive been thinking about trying the kitty litter route ... there's no Shop-Rites in Houston, so if you don't mind, Ill take a baggie of it. I'm gonna test it out in my wine cooler project!


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> I'm all for trying new things, but be careful with the blue crystals. They put (or at least used to put) Cobalt Chloride in them as color indicator (turns blue to pink when hydrated). Cobalt Chloride is a known carcinogen (as is smoking... I know.  ). When I tried kitty litter, I pulled them out. Now, I'd just buy straight silica gel without the indicator.
> 
> Just putting the cautionary advice out there. I don't think it'll kill you, but at least you know.


Thanks for the heads up, I appreciate it! This brand is 100% silica though, so it shouldn't be an issue. (The blue crystals don't change color, they stay blue.)

It seems like the blue crystals are just...blue. Marketing tactic, IMHO (same reason windex is blue, or those tablets you put in your toilet tank turn the water blue.) Blue=clean & fresh, to the buying public.

Cat litter with yellow and brown bits probably wouldn't sell.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> Ive been thinking about trying the kitty litter route ... there's no Shop-Rites in Houston, so if you don't mind, Ill take a baggie of it. I'm gonna test it out in my wine cooler project!


No problem, PM me your address.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't have the exact details with me - but I bought a container of the store brand kitty litter crystals (Pet's Pride? maybe.) at Kroger's a month or so ago. I believe it was about $4.50 for a 5lb container. I've been playing with it, and I'm now using it in my coolerdor. I've been tweaking the mixture of salt and distilled water that I spray it with, and it's currently holding very steady at about 68%RH. This is after about 2 weeks in the cooler with 2 empty boxes and a box with 20 cigars. This is with about 4 teaspoons of salt in roughly 15oz distilled water.

I pulled out all the blue crystals on general principles. I didn't know why they were blue but figured that a few extra minutes digging them out wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Lakeman said:


> I don't have the exact details with me - but I bought a container of the store brand kitty litter crystals (Pet's Pride? maybe.) at Kroger's a month or so ago. I believe it was about $4.50 for a 5lb container. I've been playing with it, and I'm now using it in my coolerdor. I've been tweaking the mixture of salt and distilled water that I spray it with, and it's currently holding very steady at about 68%RH. This is after about 2 weeks in the cooler with 2 empty boxes and a box with 20 cigars. This is with about 4 teaspoons of salt in roughly 15oz distilled water.
> 
> I pulled out all the blue crystals on general principles. I didn't know why they were blue but figured that a few extra minutes digging them out wouldn't be a big deal.


why the salt and DW mixture? I thought that all that was needed was DW.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> why the salt and DW mixture? I thought that all that was needed was DW.


I'm only using DW, but I have read of people putting in some salt as well (trying to closer approximate the HF beads I'd imagine.) The salt might help it be even more stable.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> why the salt and DW mixture? I thought that all that was needed was DW.


DL by itself was giving a pretty high RH, something like 75% if I recall correctly. The Heartfelt beads have salts that regulate the RH, KL doesn't. The theory is that adding some salt into the distilled water will load the KL crystals with salt and improve their ability to hold a specific RH. This seems to be working. Wish I could take credit for the idea, it came with some guidance from Tony.

There are a ton of variables here, like how much DL you spray into the beads, specifically what kind of salt you use, etc. I haven't spent lots of time on this, but it looks to me like the mixture I've got is pretty close. I suspect that I can add some dry KL to the tray and drop the RH nicely if I want.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Lakeman said:


> DL by itself was giving a pretty high RH, something like 75% if I recall correctly. The Heartfelt beads have salts that regulate the RH, KL doesn't. The theory is that adding some salt into the distilled water will load the KL crystals with salt and improve their ability to hold a specific RH. This seems to be working. Wish I could take credit for the idea, it came with some guidance from Tony.
> 
> There are a ton of variables here, like how much DL you spray into the beads, specifically what kind of salt you use, etc. I haven't spent lots of time on this, but it looks to me like the mixture I've got is pretty close. I suspect that I can add some dry KL to the tray and drop the RH nicely if I want.


Glad to see your still sticking with it Chip. There is no set amounts its trial and error, Every set up and case is different. Also if you really what to get into the science of it try Epsom salts or sea salts mineral salts respond even differently from my observations. Epsom salt like Kitty litter is real cheap. Always take notes so you know where you left off.:smoke:


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Good info on the salts - I'll have to try that if I start having swings in RH. On day 4 now, and this is officially the longest I've ever been able to go without adding DW to my humidor. Also, my sponge is still nicely moist, after 4 days with no added DW it would usually be pretty dry. RH is 69% now, so up a little from yesterday. If it passes 70 I'll add some dry crystals to bring it down - but I don't think I'll have to. If I do add any, it would be a tiny amount, like a 1 tsp sprinkle.

So far I am very pleased with the KL!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

russ812 said:


> Good info on the salts - I'll have to try that if I start having swings in RH. On day 4 now, and this is officially the longest I've ever been able to go without adding DW to my humidor. Also, my sponge is still nicely moist, after 4 days with no added DW it would usually be pretty dry. RH is 69% now, so up a little from yesterday. If it passes 70 I'll add some dry crystals to bring it down - but I don't think I'll have to. If I do add any, it would be a tiny amount, like a 1 tsp sprinkle.
> 
> So far I am very pleased with the KL!


It depends on the time of year i have been running dry kitty litter since the spring. I maintain an R/H of between 60-63% respectively. In October when the humidity drops i will have to go with a whole new set up. The winter setup is much different as there is no R/H in the air. But i have been doing it so long i know what works for me. If you stick with it you will reap the rewards as well. Beads are great because they are plug and play. Kitty litter works just as well. If your willing to do the work!


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

This is the important part -



TonyBrooklyn said:


> Kitty litter works just as well. _If your willing to do the work!_


The amount of money you save with KL is nice, but if I thought KL would be constant work I'd get a pound of Conservagel beads for $17 and be done with it. From what I can tell, though, the KL needs infrequent tweaking. And, it's kind of interesting to experiment with the KL. Who knows, I may feel differently about this in a few months, but for now the KL is perfect for the coolerdor.

By the way, I have two tubes of 65% HF beads in a smallish humidor. The tubes are very convenient for something with very confined space. Space is less of a concern in the coolerdor. (At least for now!)

Part of my goal with KL is to put together the least expensive stable setup I can manage just to see how it works out. Leaving out the testing I've done, here's what the coolerdor has cost to get running:

48 qt igloo - $17
4lbs KL - $5
1gal distilled water - $1 (but also needed if you get beads)
Spray bottle - $2 (also needed if you get beads)
Plastic container for KL - $1.50
Stockings (plastic container goes in one leg) - $2
Cigar boxes - Purchased from a local B&M that donates the proceeds to charity - $4
Cigars - well, I try not to think about how much I'm spending on this.

and that's about it - pretty nice!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I scored some Petco brand last time out just found the receipt next to the bag. Works great 8 lbs for $13.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Litter update:

When I got home from work last night RH was at 70% - a little more than I like, so I added about 1 tablespoon of dry litter on top of what's already in my humi, and this morning RH was at 69% with about 3/4 clear litter beads (clear=hydrated.) Still no new DW since first adding the litter to the humi, so I'm pleased so far. I'd like to see the RH between 65%-68%, and I think I'm zeroing in on it. Either way, I'm fine with 69% RH. Even while experimenting there have been no wild swings and RH has been stable within an acceptable margin.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I've started doing this as well. I picked up some of the Petco crystals on Saturday and put them in my coolerdor as well as my desktop. I'm thinking I'll have to add some dry litter since it's creeping up to 70% in the cooler. 

Overall I'm real happy about the results, I had a humicare gel humidifier in my cooler, and I couldn't keep it below 72%, give or take, with out leaving the cooler cracked open for half the day. The litter has been nearly set and forget, I'm sure I'll have to do a little fine tuning to get at my ideal humidity, but at least I'm not overhumidifing my cigars.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm starting to see a lot of ads for clumping kitty litter show up at the top of the forum page. Google Ads picks up the strangest things.


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Lakeman said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'm starting to see a lot of ads for clumping kitty litter show up at the top of the forum page. Google Ads picks up the strangest things.


If they were really good they'd throw up ads for the silica crystal litter, and people might actually order it.

(still have enough litter to send out 3 or 4 more samples if anyone wants to try it out BTW!)


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Litter Update:

RH is still holding at 69% with occasional forays into 70...I dumped about half of the litter I was using (I had about 4 oz. between 2 little cups) and the RH was hitting higher than I liked, so I took out one of the cups, leaving about 2 oz. of litter in one cup. I haven't added DW since the first day, and it's still going strong. I actually prefer my RH just a little lower, but I think I'll wait to see what happens as the weather here in Philly starts to get colder. My personal sweet spot is a closer to 67% RH, but I'm fine with 69...if the dry and cold winter weather affects it too much I now know I can easily bump the RH with more litter and DW and still not have to touch it.

FWIW - I also left in the blue crystals and to my nose, they have no odor at all (except now they smell like cedar and stogies!)


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Its nice to see more people trying out and experimenting with the kitty litter. It is all I've ever used since I set up my wineador and cooler. I, like Tony, have been running it dry all summer and keeping my RH around 63-65. I'm sure like he said I'll have to mess with it a little as it gets closer to winter. Thanks again Tony for posting on using the salt mixed in with the DW. I wouldn't have known that and it will probably make things easier this winter.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

going to set mine up either tonight or tomorrow and will report back w/ the results soon..

thanks russ

rb


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Son Of Thor said:


> Its nice to see more people trying out and experimenting with the kitty litter. It is all I've ever used since I set up my wineador and cooler. I, like Tony, have been running it dry all summer and keeping my RH around 63-65. I'm sure like he said I'll have to mess with it a little as it gets closer to winter. Thanks again Tony for posting on using the salt mixed in with the DW. I wouldn't have known that and it will probably make things easier this winter.


Your welcome my brother sharing info that's what its all about!:yo:


----------



## dpcoz (Aug 24, 2010)

russ812 said:


> Litter Update:
> 
> RH is still holding at 69% with occasional forays into 70...I dumped about half of the litter I was using (I had about 4 oz. between 2 little cups) and the RH was hitting higher than I liked, so I took out one of the cups, leaving about 2 oz. of litter in one cup. I haven't added DW since the first day, and it's still going strong. I actually prefer my RH just a little lower, but I think I'll wait to see what happens as the weather here in Philly starts to get colder. My personal sweet spot is a closer to 67% RH, but I'm fine with 69...if the dry and cold winter weather affects it too much I now know I can easily bump the RH with more litter and DW and still not have to touch it.
> 
> FWIW - I also left in the blue crystals and to my nose, they have no odor at all (except now they smell like cedar and stogies!)


I should add to Russ's post - Russ gave me a generous bag of litter over a week ago, I placed some of it in a _very small_ tupperware cup with distilled water and placed it in the humidor, removing a gel hockey puck that just hasn't done anything to date. Humidity's improved from 66 to 68%, smokes seem to be in fine condition. I'll continue monitoring but it looks like the litter works well. What a find!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Think outside the box that's the bottom line!


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

well going to see how this actually works...cut a plastic bottle in half and made a lid by cutting the sides... hopefully the hum gets right by morning..

no worries, the top isnt solid at all... just so nothing gets dunked into it or any easily spillage... id say its about 3 or 4 ounces for about 40 cigars in the tuppador...

thanks again russ..
rb


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

You're welcome! But I suspect you'll end up dumping half of that amount of litter for the size tupperdor you're using (a little goes a long way in my limited experience)...YMMV of course


----------

